# IDE für Anfänger gesucht



## K95 (31. Dez 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen, :rtfm:

ich suche derzeit eine IDE für Anfänger ?

Gruß & Danke

K95 :smoke:


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Dez 2009)

Bildung Hessen, den Java-Editor


----------



## Runtime (1. Jan 2010)

Netbeans von Sun.


----------



## Jango (1. Jan 2010)

BlueJ soll für Anfänger ganz ok sein.


----------



## André Uhres (2. Jan 2010)

Für den Anfang tut's vielleicht schon dieser kleine Texteditor für Programmierer: ConTEXT programmers editor


----------



## K95 (3. Jan 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Dank für Alles :toll:

Mfg: K95 :applaus:


----------



## Jay1980 (4. Jan 2010)

Servus,

ich habe die ersten paar Klassen mit Vim geschrieben und nem unspektakulären Konsolenaufruf kompiliert und bin dann gleich zu Eclipse.  Das klappte auch und ich bin schon froh, dass ich da keine weiteren Umwege hatte. BlueJ habe ich auch kurz probiert, da gibt es auch einige Tutorials zu.


----------

